# Tree Lounge



## duckslayer54665 (Sep 28, 2006)

I just got done trying out my new tree lounge. And I love it. I'm telling all you hunters out there you wont find nothing better. It's well worth the money. Any body else have one? And what do you think of it..


----------



## MODEERMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

ive sat in one before, they are great


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, I stole one from a buddy of my for a season bc he wasn't using it, and wow, talk about being able to sit there all day.


----------

